# does this sound ok?



## gi53 (Dec 18, 2018)

Looking at a boat, does this sound like a good deal?

2016 AlumaCraft Prowler 165 Side Console Bass Boat, 50HP Yamaha 4 Stroke Outboard, 45lb Thrust 12Volt MinnKota Trolling Motor, Hummingbird 197C Fishfinder/Depthfinder, 20 Gal Live Well, 4 Seats, LoadRite Galvanized Trailer, 

The motor has 4 hours on it, he is asking $12,850 for it. Thanks


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Dec 19, 2018)

The most important factor when considering a big purchase like this is how closely it fits your needs.

Another thought is that for every good deal, there is another one out there - so no reason to be in a big rush.


----------



## richg99 (Dec 19, 2018)

Every time that I bought, or sold, a boat, I made up a spreadsheet. On it, I listed every boat that I could find anywhere on the internet that was close.

I made adjustments for age, motor, style, size, brand etc. After ten or more posts, I had a pretty good idea of what a fair asking price might be.


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Dec 20, 2018)

Going even farther into decision analysis, I have set up the spreadsheet with weighted rankings, i.e. price being a high weight, distance away being a low weight, other factors such as age & features in the middle. Score each candidate, then the best ones boil to the top.


----------



## LDUBS (Dec 20, 2018)

I have found that my decision analysis algorithm is driven primarily by Mrs Ldubs. :shock:


----------



## Stumpalump (Dec 20, 2018)

LDUBS said:


> I have found that my decision analysis algorithm is driven primarily by Mrs Ldubs. :shock:



Best thing to do is take them to a boat show and gawk at the $120k surf/wake boats and $75 tounamant bass boats. When you drag home a $12k used boat she will think you are a financial wizard and are a negotiating mastermind like Trump. That works somtimes but this is the actual line of BS on my knees that I texted the wife when I wanted that Grumman sport boat. This is the actual Text. Put your waders on! Lol

“”You rock! We need this. Its wide enough for Bella and wakes. It can be rowed with oars, or paddled. We can take turns and use both. That little folding motor we have will push it if we want to go far. They are impossible to find used. I've wanted one for the last 25 years. Probably the most desired aluminum boat in Canada, Alaska and with backcountry Sportsman in the USA. Guys on the forums with vast experience like us swear by them. 2nd one I have ever seen for sale within a days drive because they are rare and those that have them never sell. They were very expensive to buy new. Bad timing but I think we will use the hell out it over the years and never loose money on it. This one is even one of the last few Grummans built like our canoe in the Marathon NY plant in the airplane factory its one of the best versions. We can use it like the canoe when the water is cold. It will outlast us humans. I'm wanting to make an offer to keep if its OK with you. If not or you don't like it it will flip for a few bucks. Last one I saw years ago was 850 without a trailer. Im sure I have mentioned these Grummans to you over the years. I texted the guy but no response.
What say you? Yeah or neigh?””

Call me a pussy whooped slithering POS but I got it!


----------



## richg99 (Dec 20, 2018)

If momma is happy, everyone is happy.


----------



## ppine (Dec 21, 2018)

I have been with the same great woman for 20 years. 
We have separate finances. 
When it was time to buy a boat all she said was "it is your money, do whatever you want. "

Same thing when I bought an RV. 
One of these days I am going to buy her a new Jeep.


----------

